# Easter Quotes



## Vega_Lyra (Apr 10, 2017)

:wave:


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 11, 2017)




----------



## Pappy (Apr 11, 2017)




----------



## JustBonee (Apr 11, 2017)




----------



## NancyNGA (Apr 12, 2017)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 13, 2017)




----------

